# smoking and not idleing or running



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

so my rancher ran fine yesterday and after I took the gas tank off, cleaned the spark plug and put it back together, it don't want to idle or run anymore. I started it right after I got it together and it started right up. but when I went to move it, it started sputtering and dying. so now the only runs when I give it gas but it sounds like its firing every other time it cycles. what should I do?

also it smokes very little if I rev it up a lot should I get the valves redone or should I do the valves and re bore it. any suggestions


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

Did you pinch fuel line? Sounds like its starving for fuel


----------



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

No i unbloted the gas tank and pushed it back so it aint pinched


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

Take gas line off carb and verify good fuel flow. E10 gas has been eating the fuel strainer screens in all the ones I work on lately.


----------



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuel strainer screen. It should be good i just put a new hose and filter on their. But ill check that for sure


----------

